# Hoyt Seven 37 Evaluation



## slayr300

When I ordered the Seven 37 it was going to be my 3D bow, but when I set it up, it shot so well, that I decided to try it indoors. I set it up for indoors, took it to league, and the first game it shot a 300 49X. I didn't think that was to bad, basically out of the box. So, I have decided to finish out my indoor season with it. I think the Cam and a 1/2 Plus feels great, it is just a little more aggressive, than the Cam and a 1/2. I think this bow would work for what anybody wanted to use it for. I know everybody has their own thoughts, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## hammer head

Just Buy It An If You Dont Like It You Can Give It To Me


----------



## Dave2

slayr300 said:


> When I ordered the Seven 37 it was going to be my 3D bow, but when I set it up, it shot so well, that I decided to try it indoors. I set it up for indoors, took it to league, and the first game it shot a 300 49X. I didn't think that was to bad, basically out of the box. So, I have decided to finish out my indoor season with it. I think the Cam and a 1/2 Plus feels great, it is just a little more aggressive, than the Cam and a 1/2. I think this bow would work for what anybody wanted to use it for. I know everybody has their own thoughts, but that's my 2 cents.


Thanks for that, I basically will be shooting 3d with it and probably set it up for hunting this fall. Theres one on AT classifieds here for sale and if I get the funds for my Ultra Tec I just sold in time, I will get this one. Sounds like you are just driving tacks with the 737, that sounds really good to me. I know my friends are shooting their 737s really good and your just ripping the X's out, what more could you ask out of a bow, I gotta have one. Hope to hear more evalutaions. Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Hillman

I'll let you know in a few days
( I ordered the kit version )
Terry K.


----------



## Dave2

Hillman said:


> I'll let you know in a few days
> ( I ordered the kit version )
> Terry K.


That is a nice looking setup you got there, I will be getting my 737 soon, just sold my UT on here and found a 737 on here as well. Mine is the camo version, 60# with Cam 1/2 plus, will set it on 29" dl. I am anxious to get it, hope you have some good stuff to report about yours before long, thanks for the post, Dave


----------



## HotShot88

Ordered a Seven 37 in Jade for my Hoyt shooters bow. I dont have it yet, but I have shot the Seven 37 quite a bit. Cam 1/2 plus is smooth and the bow is smoking fast. The speed really surprised me. I'm gonna be shooting 3D with it primarily. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Dave2

hammer head said:


> Just Buy It An If You Dont Like It You Can Give It To Me


Steve, I will have it next week, if I don't like it it's your, but don't hold your breathe lol, later, Dave


----------



## Dave2

Got my 737 today, starting to set it up, put toxonics nail driver sight on it, extreme scope w/4x lens, nap quicktune 3000 rest, with 30 doinker stab. It has the new realtree camo paint job... the draw is a little short, but it has the cam 1/2 plus, the mods are set in the shortest position, will have to fine tune that, taking it to the shop tomorrow and tune it the best I can and see if I can hit anything with it, more later.


----------



## Dave2

On the 737, haven't paper tuned it or ran it through the chrono yet but have some real nice groups with it out to 50 yards, seems a little noisy, might be slapping the string suppressor, anyone have any thoughts on the suppressor, to noisy, slows bow down alot, etc, thanks, Dave


----------



## Dave2

Shooting the 737 @57#, shoots a 300 gr. Fatboy 287fps, imo quite respectable.


----------



## Dave2

HotShot88 said:


> Ordered a Seven 37 in Jade for my Hoyt shooters bow. I dont have it yet, but I have shot the Seven 37 quite a bit. Cam 1/2 plus is smooth and the bow is smoking fast. The speed really surprised me. I'm gonna be shooting 3D with it primarily. Can't wait for it to get here.


Get that new bow in yet, not many posting here about the Hoyt 737, lets hear it Hoyt guys.


----------



## styhlin

I just got mine. I've only shot it at one shoot, about 40 arrows. So far so good. Aims nice, the cam and a half plus feels real solid as long as you have the cams in time (top cam was underrotated 1/4"). As far as the string stopper, I found that if you back it off the string about 1/8" it takes most of the slapping noise away. I am getting 298 fps with a 315 grain arrow at 59.5 pounds and a 30" Draw, not too bad.


----------



## Dave2

styhlin said:


> I just got mine. I've only shot it at one shoot, about 40 arrows. So far so good. Aims nice, the cam and a half plus feels real solid as long as you have the cams in time (top cam was underrotated 1/4"). As far as the string stopper, I found that if you back it off the string about 1/8" it takes most of the slapping noise away. I am getting 298 fps with a 315 grain arrow at 59.5 pounds and a 30" Draw, not too bad.


Hey, thanks for that man, yes the timing is critical, on the cam and 1/2 and also the new cam and 1/2 plus imo, but real easy to keep in check., once the string and cables get set in, the timing should stay put, I imagine. My timing was dead on when I got the bow. Have shot mine a bunch, getting to like it more everytime I shoot it. Shot a Friday night 3d at the shop, have 3d league tonight and then this weekend will have its first real test at the indoor shoot in Cleveland, so far it is shooting very good.


----------



## thespyhunter

I am thinking that I want a Seven37 for next year. I have always shot Hoyts pretty much exclusively. This year I bought my first Bowtech. A leftover '07 Tribute. I like the bow, but its not a Hoyt. I know how to tune a Hoyt to get the most out of it. Not so much so with the Binary cams. They are pretty sensitive from what I read. I havent had any problems with mine, but I havent tried to tune it yet either. I know for fact that my cams are not in the ideal rotation, but it shoots fine. So I am not messing with it. But once again, its not a Hoyt. I am comfortable with Hoyts.

I want to know how these bows are shooting for you guys. I am wanting to get away from the short ATA , parallel limb bows. I am also switching back to metal tubes for hunting. Quiet is where its at. Speed is cool, but quiet and accurate is what puts it in the fridge. 

I shoot anywhere between 60-70# , and 28 - 28 1/2 draw, depending on the bow. So you guys shooting similar set-ups post up. I am curious to hear how they are shooting for you and how you are liking them.


----------



## Dave2

thespyhunter said:


> I am thinking that I want a Seven37 for next year. I have always shot Hoyts pretty much exclusively. This year I bought my first Bowtech. A leftover '07 Tribute. I like the bow, but its not a Hoyt. I know how to tune a Hoyt to get the most out of it. Not so much so with the Binary cams. They are pretty sensitive from what I read. I havent had any problems with mine, but I havent tried to tune it yet either. I know for fact that my cams are not in the ideal rotation, but it shoots fine. So I am not messing with it. But once again, its not a Hoyt. I am comfortable with Hoyts.
> 
> I want to know how these bows are shooting for you guys. I am wanting to get away from the short ATA , parallel limb bows. I am also switching back to metal tubes for hunting. Quiet is where its at. Speed is cool, but quiet and accurate is what puts it in the fridge.
> 
> I shoot anywhere between 60-70# , and 28 - 28 1/2 draw, depending on the bow. So you guys shooting similar set-ups post up. I am curious to hear how they are shooting for you and how you are liking them.


Read above, similiar set up.


----------



## jjgsp

I got mine and right now using it for indoor. Plan to use it for field once that starts up. Really smooth and quiet.


----------



## HotShot88

Mine has been ordered over 8 weeks now and still no sign of it...:sad:


----------



## Dave2

HotShot88 said:


> Mine has been ordered over 8 weeks now and still no sign of it...:sad:


Hope you get it soon, 8 weeks is about how long it takes, in my experience any how, what sold you on the 737, have you already shot one??? Let us know when you get it and how you like it, I am going to shoot mine in a tournament this weekend in Cleveland, have been shooting it a bunch, actually think I am shooting it too much, it is a good shooter imo.


----------



## Jbird

*Anyone Else Got One?*

Any more comments on this bow and what kind of field bow you think it would make?
Jbird


----------



## dbackinstructor

*seven37*

I like the looks of this rig. To me it is a remarkable resemblance to my 03 ultratec. If I didn't like spiral cams so much I would drop the the cash to try this new rig. I think hoyt did a great job listening to its consumers in bringing back the ultratec or maybe its the grandson to the ut.


----------



## bowhnter7

:moviecorn


----------



## bowdoc302

If you like the ultratec, you will love this bow. I ordered mine with the cam and a half on it and ordered a Kytera at the same time. The Kytera is gone and the 737 is in the stable to shoot This bow is a good shooter with these cams, it draws smooth, has decent speed for 3d games and more than enough to hunt with. Mine is a 60 pounder that bottoms at 62.25 and at 29 inch with a Easton full metal jacket and (400) and 100 grain broadheads, it is shooting 275 and is as quiet as a bow I think I have ever shot.

Hoyt did good with this bow.


----------



## bowhnter7

bowdoc302 said:


> If you like the ultratec, you will love this bow.  I ordered mine with the cam and a half on it and ordered a Kytera at the same time. The Kytera is gone and the 737 is in the stable to shoot This bow is a good shooter with these cams, it draws smooth, has decent speed for 3d games and more than enough to hunt with. Mine is a 60 pounder that bottoms at 62.25 and at 29 inch with a Easton full metal jacket and (400) and 100 grain broadheads, it is shooting 275 and is as quiet as a bow I think I have ever shot.
> 
> Hoyt did good with this bow.



Reading this pisses me off. I just bought a Mathews S2 but was thinking I really wanted the 737. I got a chance right now to pick one up but my $$$ are gone. My wife would have my nuts if picked up a third bow this year.


----------



## thespyhunter

bowhnter7 said:


> Reading this pisses me off. I just bought a Mathews S2 but was thinking I really wanted the 737. I got a chance right now to pick one up but my $$$ are gone. My wife would have my nuts if picked up a third bow this year.


Thats better than the whole package :wink:


----------



## Dave2

6 kid scotty said:


> Thats better than the whole package :wink:


whoaaaaaaa!!!! Hey my 737 is a shooter, shot it in a major 3 d tourney last weekend and it was flawless, it couldn't help my yardage mistakes(friggin 5s) but execution was great and it holds sooooo good, great bow imo


----------



## Chopper94

My Seven37 is being ordered on Monday. When I get it in I will let everyone know how it shoots. I am really looking forward to it. I have had several UltraTecs and I miss them. Have had pretty good success with my 04 XTec for hunting but I always shoot a longer ATA bow better. Currently shooting a 06 UltraElite w/ 3000 limbs and love it. Probably will shoot that one into the ground. 

Looking forward to this new one.


----------



## LovingArchery

*loving the seven37*

Both my husband and myself are shooting the Seven 37 and reallying likeing them. I have the Jade and my husband has the camo mine is set at 251/2 40 lbs. and my husband is 271/2 57lbs. I had the Selna last year and the two don't even compare. I am using mine for everything indoor,3D, feild and hunting. You won't go wrong with this bow. Hoyt really out did themselves on this one


----------



## Dave2

LovingArchery said:


> Both my husband and myself are shooting the Seven 37 and reallying likeing them. I have the Jade and my husband has the camo mine is set at 251/2 40 lbs. and my husband is 271/2 57lbs. I had the Selna last year and the two don't even compare. I am using mine for everything indoor,3D, feild and hunting. You won't go wrong with this bow. Hoyt really out did themselves on this one


Glad that your both enjoying the Seven 37's, I am enjoying mine alot, mostly shooting at the park near by and the back yard, it will drive tacks, will set it up for hunting soon. Thanks for the positive word on the Seven 37.


----------



## Hillman

Hey Dave, I finally got my 737 together WOW that Bow is a shooter ! I've been shooting Hoyt's for 15 years & had them all. My Proelite shot well on spots with the original cam & 1/2, however when shooting 3D the slower speed really showed. Not the case with the 737 it's one of the best Hoyt's I have shot ! Also it's the sweetest looking Bow Hoyt has made !!

I'm in love


----------



## Dave2

SWEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!! That is definetely a beauty, and yes they can shoot lights out, fast and forgiving. I think we made a good decision on this bow, huh. I like your total set up you have, BTW what brand of stabilizer is that, how long, how heavy etc., thanks for the pics, Dave


----------



## Hillman

Thanks !
The stabilizer is a 11.5" Doinker Quadra-Flex 10.2oz. I took the weights out to have them powder coated to match the Riser. they should look tricked when finished.
No doubt about it we made a great choice, I wish I could have one in Hoyt's new camo, it looks awesome !


----------



## Supercracker

Picked up 737 a couple days ago, after about a month wait. Sold a micro bow to make the transfer to a longer ATA. I have a 30 inch draw length and was getting tired of constantly having to yoke tune. I finely figured out after two years that the shorties are hard to tune when your DL is about the same as the ATA. I was looking for a bow to do it all, much like the .243 winchester for rifle hunters.

First impression after peeling off the plastic bag and looking at it layind on the counter top, it's big and heavy. Picking the 737 up with your left hand for the first time, not near as heavy as expexted, grip fits your hand like a driving glove, and already balanced. Initial draw to the hard wall, very very smooth with a rapid drop off to a short valley. First thought during let down, this thing is going to be fast. Started to get excited but didn't want to get my hopes ups. Slapped a hodge podge of old parts on the 737, coupled with an eye ball tune, and out the door to work. Didn't get a chance to shoot it at the office, and got home way after dark. Took one Zen shot by brail into the bag at 15 yards, very very quiet.

With the first photon of sunlight over the horizon the next mornining, 3arrows down range and 3 quick sight adjustments just to get close. The next volly of 3 were slapping each other at 20 yards. It is going to get real expensive if you shoot multiple arrows at a single dot with the 737. Going to shoot more now to stretch in the string, and then through some paper. Will report back with verdict.

Semper Fi


----------



## Chopper94

Chopper94 said:


> My Seven37 is being ordered on Monday. When I get it in I will let everyone know how it shoots. I am really looking forward to it. I have had several UltraTecs and I miss them. Have had pretty good success with my 04 XTec for hunting but I always shoot a longer ATA bow better. Currently shooting a 06 UltraElite w/ 3000 limbs and love it. Probably will shoot that one into the ground.
> 
> Looking forward to this new one.


Well, the bow is in, set up, shot in and has already been in the turkey blind. I like the feel of this bow. Good geometry which allows me to hold well, shoots smooth and has plenty of speed. Great bow. I am not disappointed!

Shoot straight!


----------



## Supercracker

After a couple dozen shots and one bullet through paper, the 737 was sighted in to 30 yards. I may try to brake away Friday afternoon and zap a swamp pig. I have complete confidence in this bow. The easiest bow I've ever tuned, or shot.

I can't wait to see how it shoots with a stabilizer and properly spined arrows.

I'll send some different arrows through a chrono and post some speeds.


----------



## keb73

Supercracker said:


> After a couple dozen shots and one bullet through paper, the 737 was sighted in to 30 yards. I may try to brake away Friday afternoon and zap a swamp pig. I have complete confidence in this bow. The easiest bow I've ever tuned, or shot.
> 
> I can't wait to see how it shoots with a stabilizer and properly spined arrows.
> 
> I'll send some different arrows through a chrono and post some speeds.


Hey SC.how's the Fuse strings doing for ya???...I got my Seven on Friday and after a couple hundred shots over the weekend,the top cam has moved (slowed)to about the width of the string..say 1/8" or so..Peep is still good....It was set to begin with the top cam a grunt behind the bottom anyway...Still shooting great even with the movement...

..My first impression is that it's one hell of a bow...It's my third Hoyt and by far my favorite....At 57#,I am getting 284.7 from a 290g arrow set at 27.5..Well 27 3/4 with the side plates...Perfect 3d speed...


----------



## Supercracker

Nothing has moved on this bow. Although I've only been able to shoot 150 arrows through it. 

Shoots all kinds of different arrows very well. The 737 really likes a 29 inch, XX78 2413 with a 100 grn FP. 

I havn't made any arrows yet for 60#s and a 30 inch draw. I would like to get to 280 fps for 3D.

Semper Fi


----------



## Jeffinnd

I just order a Seven 37 70# 28" Cam and 1/2 plus. It should be here in 7 - 10 days as I had them order won with the 27 - 29" DL modules/cams.

I was looking for a bow to replave my 10yr old PSE. I test drove a Drenalin LD, Katera XL, Seven 37 and PSE Shark. The Seven 37 was by far the smoothest drawing of the 4 and it seemed fast. 

I have a couple questions for you guy:
What kind of arrows are you shooting to get arrow weights as low as listed? I just weighted one of my arrows (Venture ICS Beman 400) including a 125gr field point is weighs 436gr.

I plan on shooting this bow @ 28" draw, 65# with my current arrow (436gr). Any idea what kind of arrow speed could I expect from this set-up?

Thanks
Jeff in ND


----------



## keb73

Jeffinnd said:


> I just order a Seven 37 70# 28" Cam and 1/2 plus. It should be here in 7 - 10 days as I had them order won with the 27 - 29" DL modules/cams.
> 
> I was looking for a bow to replave my 10yr old PSE. I test drove a Drenalin LD, Katera XL, Seven 37 and PSE Shark. The Seven 37 was by far the smoothest drawing of the 4 and it seemed fast.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guy:
> What kind of arrows are you shooting to get arrow weights as low as listed? I just weighted one of my arrows (Venture ICS Beman 400) including a 125gr field point is weighs 436gr.
> 
> I plan on shooting this bow @ 28" draw, 65# with my current arrow (436gr). Any idea what kind of arrow speed could I expect from this set-up?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff in ND


I'm shooting a ICS Beman Hunter 500 cut to 26",fletched with Duravane 3d 2.3,and with a 80g glue in tip...This is strictly a 3d setup and I'm right at 5g per pound..Arrow weight is 290g on the nose...


----------



## Supercracker

Jeff in ND

Your heavy arrows will shoot superbly thru the 737. They will keep the family freezer full. But you wouldn't want to waste an expensive 3D arrow, when a more than adequate XX78 would seal the deal.

Remember, in 3D competition thier is a speed limit of 280 fps (+3%). Your going to have a hard time getting under the speed limit with the ultra lite arrows of today, combined with your set up. You're a deer hunter, who cares how slow you have to keep the arrow. We want broadhead accuracy.

But for speed and accuracy, think carbon express maxima 3D selects. Probably the 250 spine with 100 grain point. They cost more than the average arrow, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jeffinnd

Thanks for the info guys, I was only thinking hunting (insert and screw-in 125gr points)I forgot about NIB points and I now see you can get some really light carbon shafts, and I thought a carbon arrow was a carbon arrow... guess I have been out of competitive archery for too long.

Thanks for the input guys and I will let you know how my Seven 37 shoots when it gets here.

Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## Jeffinnd

Got the call today that my Seven 37 is in. I am heading into the Shop after work tomorrow to get it set up and bring it home. I can't wait!!!!

Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## kkromer

Jeffinnd said:


> I just order a Seven 37 70# 28" Cam and 1/2 plus. It should be here in 7 - 10 days as I had them order won with the 27 - 29" DL modules/cams.
> 
> I was looking for a bow to replave my 10yr old PSE. I test drove a Drenalin LD, Katera XL, Seven 37 and PSE Shark. The Seven 37 was by far the smoothest drawing of the 4 and it seemed fast.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guy:
> What kind of arrows are you shooting to get arrow weights as low as listed? I just weighted one of my arrows (Venture ICS Beman 400) including a 125gr field point is weighs 436gr.
> 
> I plan on shooting this bow @ 28" draw, 65# with my current arrow (436gr). Any idea what kind of arrow speed could I expect from this set-up?
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff in ND



Jeff,

I'm shooting an almost identicle set-up 28" 70# - just a little more poundage and getting 274-275, you should be right around 270. As mentioned those arrow weights are for 3-d/target set-ups and your far better off for hunting shooting that 400+ grain arrow. I've always found that if I get up beyond 280 it is harder to get a big fixed blade broadhead to fly well (I shoot Muzzy 125). By the way it's super quiet, super accurate, you'll love this bow! Good luck!

Kyle


----------



## Foxracer800

My 737 is my first bow and I am loving it. Low recoil, comfortable in my hand, and very smooth. Shot a buddy's trykon before buying it, and from the looks of the two, you would think they would shoot the same, but I was way wrong. If anyone is thinking about one of these, stop thinking and get it!


----------



## tenacity21

How are the spec's of it, compaired to the Hoyt CyberTec ? More else, is it just a facelifted CyberTec ? If so, it should be a very well shooting bow.

~Dustin


----------



## Jeffinnd

OK, I have my 737 and so far it it seems OK, I'm not in love yet but then I have not shoot it much either. It has no noise and no vibration (I added a A Bomb). It is a lot shorter then my previous bow (37" A2A as opposed to 45" A2A) but I think I am going to like it. I do have a question though.

I was thinking a would get a little more speed since it is rated at 313 fps IBO. Here is my set-up:
65# 28" draw.
Shooting a 30" (I know I am going to shorten the arrows a bit, 1-2") Beaman Venture 400, 100gr field points, 4" vanes, arrow weight is 414gr.
I shoot fingers with a tab.
I have a brass nock set and a bungy type peep sight.
factory string and cables.

I am getting 255 fps over my Oehler 35 Chronograph

Any suggestions for increasing arrow speed and what it may gain me? e.g. going to 70# with all else equal gets me to 261 fps.

Are Blazers something to consider for a finger shooter with broadheads?
How much is the brass nock set costing me in speed? How about the bungy type peep sight?

I will be using this for a hunting rig for deer (Whitetail and Mule) and Elk. I have yet to select my broad head but was planning on a cut on contact 100gr type.

Thanks and Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## Jeffinnd

I have finally had a chance to shot my 737 enough to have an opinion about it.

To start with I was very concerned with the accuracy; I shoot fingers and have been doing so for 25+ years. I know when I mess up a release and can live with that. What was driving me nuts was I was having trouble keeping arrow in the 4 ring (300 round target shoot at 20 yards) with the 737. For no reason I could detect I would get a "flyer". I normally shoot 280's/300 in BH-FSL and I was down in the 260's with the 737.

As far as I could tell everything was in time and set-up correctly. Last night I took the "String Stopper" off the bow. My groups immediately went back to "normal" and my score jumper 20 points. I'm not sure what the "String Stopper" is suppose to do but could not tell any difference between having the "String Stopper" on the bow or off other then it shoots a lot better without it.

I haven't checked the arrow speed without the string stopper but can't believe it would be any slower.

Over all opinion of the 737: great looking bow, good balance (I have a A-bomb on mine), no noise or vibration. A little slower then I expected (255fps with 414gr arrow, 65# 28"draw) but I am going to work on that a little by changing my peep and having a "pro" check the timing.

Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## XXLnevermis

I'm getting 280 fps with a 420gr. arrow (Blazer vanes and 100gr G5 Striker) and a 31.5" draw and 65# draw.

My rubber stopper on my STS fell off and I actually never noticed until I had the bow back inside the house. I didn't chrono my arrows with it off, but it had no impact on my 20 or 30 yard pin setting. Hoyt sent me a new one and once I put it on, it did quiet the bow and lessen the hand shock (which was almost non-existent without the STS).

I'm getting ready to replace my WB with a QAD Ultra Pro HD rest.

The grip fits me perfectly and it makes it really hard to screw up a shot as long as I squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Supercracker

*Perfect Speed for 3D*

My 737 is set at 60# and 30 inch DL. It spits out a 335 grain CE 3D Select arrow at 284 fps. It's got an 11.5 inch extra heavy Posten Stabilizer to keep it in the hunter class, and delivers a perfect bullet hole thru paper.

The easiest bow I've ever shot. Swift, Silent, and Deadly. Semper Fi


----------



## Dave2

I am totally happy with my 737, have it set up for hunting at present and I am enjoying it alot, just an awesome bow........


----------



## Jeffinnd

Just got back from the local pro shop and I shortened my arrows (now 380 gr vs. 415gr), replace the sting with custom, replaced the bungy peep with a G5, replace the brass nock set with tied nock set. This got me to 252 fps (we started the night at 245 fps so a gain of 7 fps) then the part that suprised me, I had him look at the cam timing when I drew the bow vs the draw board thing (I shoot fingers). He said the bottom cam was off, added 2 1/2 turns to one of the cables and I got an instant 5 fps and the bow seems to have a more solid "wall". It was a definite learning experiance, I wouldn't have guessed such a small adjustment would make that kind of differnce.

Tomorrow I am going to shoot over my chrony and see how it compares to the pro shop readings, then get the arrow flight set and re-sight. Then maybe play with the draw weight and see what difference that makes on speed and shootability.

Thanks for all the advice.
Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## Dave2

the Seven 37 has been brought out again in 09 and have been hearing alot of people on here raving about it....guess we need to hear more about the bow from the 737 lovers on the evaluation here....I love mine, have hunted with it, shot some 3ds and now into shooting spots..this bow can do it all.....would love to find a target colored one on here, their not letting loose of them I guess, hard to find item.....


----------



## *SWITCH

bowhnter7 said:


> Reading this pisses me off. I just bought a Mathews S2 but was thinking I really wanted the 737. I got a chance right now to pick one up but my $$$ are gone. My wife would have my nuts if picked up a third bow this year.



i have switchback(basically same as S2) and fellow archer has seven 37, so i've shot both and honestly there is not much to choose between them in terms of accuracy.

however, my switch is smoother to draw with a more solid wall, and is also much quiter once i put a string stopper on like the 37 has. it also has considerabley less vibration. speed is about the same. 

i would recommend changing or taking off the grip on S2(unless its the new slimmer version fount on dxt). give your S2 a fair go and you'll be glad u held on to your $$$.


----------



## introverted

i just got my 09 seven37 in blackout, bow looks SHARP, i'm not really impressed with the tapping of the holes for sights, rests, etc, they were not chamfered in the cnc, which surprised me (being i'm a cnc machinist) they had quite the burr on them

BUT

i got my bow in like 2 weeks, i wasn't expecting it for another 5 weeks, so i still am waiting for my copper john ants and my arrows and rest, i'll take pics when i get the rest of the accessories


----------



## introverted

alright, said i would wait, but i'm not


----------



## alan_gruver

*739!!!*

One of the guys at the shop put 2000 limbs and spiral cams on his making a 739! WOW is it fast and forgiving...

Hoyt should follow suit!

Al


----------



## J-Daddy

tenacity21 said:


> How are the spec's of it, compaired to the Hoyt CyberTec ? More else, is it just a facelifted CyberTec ? If so, it should be a very well shooting bow.
> 
> ~Dustin


The 737 is pretty much an updated UltraTec "best bow ever built"...Take an older Ultratec with the XT2000 limbs and you've pretty much got the base platform for the 737. 
I think the 737 is the sleeper bow from Hoyt, you dont hear as much about it as you do the "hunting" bow like the Alphamax's and the Katera's but the people who have a 737 love them. If I wasnt so dead set on my next bow being an Alphamax35 the 737 would be at the very top of my list. If your looking for one bow to do it all, spots, 3-d, hunting, the 737 would be a great choice I think.:thumbs_up


----------



## Rocket Rod

*737*

To all of you that have been shooting the 737 for awhile, I have a question about specs.
I have had mine for a couple of months now & I love it, very smooth & forgiving on my recovering shoulder but I like to tune my own bows and this one is frustrating me a bit. 
It has the #4 cam at 29", according to Hoyt I should have a 37" AtoA and a 7" brace which it has never been near. Out of the box it was 37 1/8" and 7 1/2". I tried an after market set of cables & string set dead on Hoyts specs, it ended up at 37 3/8" & 7 1/2". I've got the axle down to just under 37 1/8" but the brace is still the same and i don't like the amount of twists I ended up with in the cables.
Am I missing something here or should I be looking at the specs for a #5 cam.

Thanks in advance,
Rod


----------



## SgtSpidy

I'm glad I found this thread. Makes me feel better about ordering my 737 this weekend.


----------



## kkromer

I've never talked to anyone who was unhappy with their decision to buy a 737. I'm one happy 737 shooter that's for sure. It is the most accurate hunting bow I've every owned hands down.


----------



## J-Daddy

My 737 shipped out today...I cant wait to get it in and get it setup. I've had tons of bows over the past couple of years and I always end up with the 33" AtoA or so and parrallel limbs and I'm never happy with how they shoot...Finaly I said the heck with it and sold my Elite Z28 and bought a 737 on here. I figured I've tried everything else and it never worked that great for me, I might as well go back to a platform that I know shoots good for me. I've had a bunch of Ultratec's over the years and loved every one of them and regretted selling them over the years. Hopefully the 737 doesnt let me down, I have some high hopes for it.


----------



## Dave2

Getting my 2nd Seven 37, have the camo one, now getting one in target colors..Black...will post pics as soon as it comes in......have to catch up with this thread also. new stuff on here.....Dave


----------



## J-Daddy

Dave2 said:


> Getting my 2nd Seven 37, have the camo one, now getting one in target colors..Black...will post pics as soon as it comes in......have to catch up with this thread also. new stuff on here.....Dave


Dave2, throw some pics up of your camo one...That's what I have coming.


----------



## SgtSpidy

Anyone know of a good case for this bow? I would like to protect my investment. Thanks again.


----------



## SgtSpidy

Well, I went in thinking I was goining to order a 737...but instead ordered a katera xl. Basically, because it was $100 cheeper and its still a nice bow. Maybe I'll give the 737 a try another time.


----------



## Pro Hogger

How much would I be looking at for a Camo 737?


----------



## iawoody2

Just got mine Friday, set it up and shot Saturday. It's really a great shooter!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Yeah I had mine out shooting it tonight....I changed the sights up on it "again" and had it shooting 4"-5" groups at 60yds in no time..Only problem I had with mine was the stock grip, once I took it off I started shooting it fine.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah I had mine out shooting it tonight....I changed the sights up on it "again" and had it shooting 4"-5" groups at 60yds in no time..Only problem I had with mine was the stock grip, once I took it off I started shooting it fine.


What grip are you shooting? No grip or sideplates??? I always have trouble with that stupid grip! Why won't Hoyt go back to the sideplates like the 2003's? That was my favorite grip Hoyt ever had!


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> What grip are you shooting? No grip or sideplates??? I always have trouble with that stupid grip! Why won't Hoyt go back to the sideplates like the 2003's? That was my favorite grip Hoyt ever had!



No grip at all...I just wrapped the riser in a little athletic tape.
I had the Hoyt side plates on my Katera when I had it, I liked them better than the full grip but I still prefer to shoot a Hoyt off the riser. 
I agree, I did like the old Hoyt grips better. I cant shoot the 1 piece grip at all, I torque the crap out of the bow and get a ton of fliers to the left with the full grip on.
Normally I wrap the Hoyt riser in tennis racket grip wrap but Wally World didnt have the kind I like. All they had was the thick padded kind, I like the thin, slick rubber kind...So I just used the tape on this one for now.


----------



## Dugga Boy

Thanks for pics and infos, guys.

You really made me to want one. The UltraTec with SpiralCams (2003) was by far the best hunting bow I ever owned. Unfortunately I gave it away as a tip to my outfitter 2 years ago.
Bought the Katera XL and AM35.

Since I'm totally unhappy with my AlphaMax35, my dealer offered me to get me the 737 with SpiralCams in 80# by a special order. 

I think I can't go wrong with that option.

DB


----------



## J-Daddy

Dugga Boy, grab a 737 I think you'll like them if you were an Ultratec fan. 
Honestly I think the 737 is the most under rated bow in Hoyt's lineup. I always loved the old Ultratec's but for the past few years I've been shooting all the short parrallel limb bows..Going to the 737 from those was a change, yes it was a tad louder and had a bit more vibration in it at the shot over the parrallel limb bows but the accuracy of it is worth it. And after shooting it a little bit I dont pay any attention to any shock in it. I'm shooting a 12" 11oz. B-Stinger on mine and it balances out great and holds like a rock. One thing I did do was ditch the bow mounted quiver on this one, with a quiver on the bow I just couldnt get it to balance right for me "I shoot with a really loose grip though"...For the remainder of turkey season I'm gonna hunt with a hip quiver...When deer season rolls around this fall I'll either stick with the hip quiver or maybe go to a 1 piece quiver I can take off before the shot.
I havent shot Hoyt's new spiral cams but I've heard good things about them...I know some guys have put spirals on 737's but I talked to Darin Cooper from Hoyt about it and he said while they would work they really arent designed for the 1000 "short" limbs on the 737 and the spirals work alot better on a bow with longer limbs.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Dugga Boy said:


> Thanks for pics and infos, guys.
> 
> You really made me to want one. The UltraTec with SpiralCams (2003) was by far the best hunting bow I ever owned. Unfortunately I gave it away as a tip to my outfitter 2 years ago.
> Bought the Katera XL and AM35.
> 
> Since I'm totally unhappy with my AlphaMax35, my dealer offered me to get me the 737 with SpiralCams in 80# by a special order.
> 
> I think I can't go wrong with that option.
> 
> DB


If you can get your hands on one with spirals it will be really fast. I bet it would be faster than the Katera XL. From what I understand you would have to build it cause Hoyt doesn't put spirals on 737s. Don't discount the cam and 1/2 plus though. The IBO is 313 and it will do it or exceed that speed easily. At your DL you would pushing 335-340 IBO.

You will love the bow.


----------



## Dugga Boy

J-Daddy said:


> I know some guys have put spirals on 737's but I talked to Darin Cooper from Hoyt about it and he said while they would work they really arent designed for the 1000 "short" limbs on the 737 and the spirals work alot better on a bow with longer limbs.


The Spirals do cause somewhat more limb deflection than the cam&1/2+ but if one limb can take that load, it's a either a Hoyt or a Barnsdale.




-bowfreak- said:


> If you can get your hands on one with spirals it will be really fast. I bet it would be faster than the Katera XL. From what I understand you would have to build it cause Hoyt doesn't put spirals on 737s. Don't discount the cam and 1/2 plus though. The IBO is 313 and it will do it or exceed that speed easily. At your DL you would pushing 335-340 IBO.
> 
> You will love the bow.


Hoyt will make this bow for me. At least that's what I've been told by my dealer (and very good friend). He sells quite a lot of Hoyt bows, so they said yes to his inquiry about putting Spirals on the 737.

DB


----------



## -bowfreak-

Dugga Boy said:


> The Spirals do cause somewhat more limb deflection than the cam&1/2+ but if one limb can take that load, it's a either a Hoyt or a Barnsdale.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyt will make this bow for me. At least that's what I've been told by my dealer (and very good friend). He sells quite a lot of Hoyt bows, so they said yes to his inquiry about putting Spirals on the 737.
> 
> DB


Great for you then. You should be getting one fast mother. I didn't think I would ever say this but, I will......

The 737 is a BETTER bow than the Ultratec. It is a tad faster(original cam & 1/2 vs cam and 1/2 plus), a tad smoother, has a tad less shock(not that it matters to me) and its a tad quieter. I think the XT1000 limbs and longer riser make it quieter and less vibration(slightly more of a parallel config than the UT with XT2000s) but, with the longer riser they were able to mimic the specs of the Ultratec. It is a homerun. :darkbeer: My favorite bow to date.


----------



## drtnshtr

*Just got a 737*

I cannot seem to get this bow to hold steady and group. I love the way it feels but my pin never settles down and my groups are about the diameter of a pop can at 30 yards with maybe 2 touching and the others scattered withing that diameter. I have the draw stops hitting exactly the same right now but have played with the top cam out a twist or 2 and it didnt help. the tiller is even right now but I have went out as far as 1/2 turn on the bottom limb with no better results. One thing that Im curious about is the cam size. Im a 28-28.5 inch draw and have got the modules in the B position which is pretty short for the #5 cam on this bow. anyone else have poor results shooting their Hoyt while in the lowest module settings?


----------



## J-Daddy

drtnshtr said:


> I cannot seem to get this bow to hold steady and group. I love the way it feels but my pin never settles down and my groups are about the diameter of a pop can at 30 yards with maybe 2 touching and the others scattered withing that diameter. I have the draw stops hitting exactly the same right now but have played with the top cam out a twist or 2 and it didnt help. the tiller is even right now but I have went out as far as 1/2 turn on the bottom limb with no better results. One thing that Im curious about is the cam size. Im a 28-28.5 inch draw and have got the modules in the B position which is pretty short for the #5 cam on this bow. anyone else have poor results shooting their Hoyt while in the lowest module settings?


What kinda stabilizer are you shooting on it? I tried a shorter "hunting" stabilizer on min "SIMS Modular" and I was all over the place with it....Threw a 12" B-Stinger on there and took care of that problem...As far as shooting groups, I had ALOT of problems with mine when I first set it up getting it to group...It paper tuned bullet holes but wouldnt group past 30yds worth a damn for me. My cure was to ditch the grip. I've had problems with Hoyt's grip since they went to the 1 piece design. After I tossed the stock grip and just shot it off the riser my accuracy has went way up. I shot it some last night and was shooting groups touching at 20yds and then back to 30yds and smacking fletching...Ended up shooting back to 60yds and by the time I was done tweaking my hunting sights I was shooting groups on average from 4"-6" at 60yds. They started to open up towards the end but it was getting low light and I was getting tired. Only other bows I've shot that good consistantly was my old Hoyt Ultratec's and my PSE Mojo 3-D. Throwing that Hoyt stock grip in the trash is the best thing I think you can do for these bows....
As far as timing on the Cam & 1/2 Plus...I just set mine where the stops hit at the same time and go on...I never mess with trying to shoot them out of synch with each other. I'm still notta fan of the stock Fuse strings, as soon as turkey season is over with mine will have a new set from John's Customs on it...John's strings have helped every bow I've put them on, I always pick up a little speed, they look better, I dont worry about stretch or serving seperation either...And most of the time the bows seem a little quieter. 
I'm VERY happy with my 737, I dont see it going anywhere anytime soon and that's rare for me cause I never keep anything very long.


----------



## drtnshtr

I am using a 24 inch Doinker on mine and havent taken the grip off yet but Im thinking then it will be even longer for me and would need the A position on this cam. I havent really shot it much past 30 yards yet since I cant get it to group good there.


----------



## catwoman

I am thinking of getting a 737 currently shooting a selena which is driving me nuts - everyone told me that a longer bow is easier to hold and more forgiven now that i have tried the longer bow i definately agree with this.


----------



## outdoorsman193

I have a '09 seven37 that I shoot for 3-D and i absolutley love it. I'm 16 so I can shoot a open setup so I've got a sureloc phoenix sight with the 9 in rail, a sureloc Black eagle scope, a Fuse 25 in stabalizer, and a Trophy taker drop zone rest on it. I love the all around feel of the bow, especailly when I'm shooting at longer targets I can tell how stable the bow is. I also love that it's based off of the ultratec with some minor modifications in the specs. I'm goin to order another one from the hoyt custom shop next year with spirals for hunting. My most recent win waith my seven37, I won with a 310 in the youth release group so next year im planning on shooting I.B.O. and A.S.A and see if I can't excel at a higher caliber of compitetion.


----------



## Dave2

outdoorsman193 said:


> I have a '09 seven37 that I shoot for 3-D and i absolutley love it. I'm 16 so I can shoot a open setup so I've got a sureloc phoenix sight with the 9 in rail, a sureloc Black eagle scope, a Fuse 25 in stabalizer, and a Trophy taker drop zone rest on it. I love the all around feel of the bow, especailly when I'm shooting at longer targets I can tell how stable the bow is. I also love that it's based off of the ultratec with some minor modifications in the specs. I'm goin to order another one from the hoyt custom shop next year with spirals for hunting. My most recent win waith my seven37, I won with a 310 in the youth release group so next year im planning on shooting I.B.O. and A.S.A and see if I can't excel at a higher caliber of compitetion.


I have a camo and a black target 737.....I really like them alot.....good luck to you in the ASA....good org to shoot in.... for sure


----------



## kscool

*737*

I hade Hoyt make my wife a 737 with the spiral x cam. Very nice bow


----------



## Dave2

to the top


----------



## Darton01

Ohhh c'mon we can't let this thread die....:shade:


----------



## Dave2

I shoot my Seven 37 everyday almost...it is a great bow and a special one.. nope lets keep this post going for a great bow....


----------



## zzainne66

Nice information ............may help me a lot ....thanks for sharing


----------



## stuckbuck

I'm thinking about finding me a 737!


----------



## Darton01

stuckbuck said:


> I'm thinking about finding me a 737!


You will love it. These are so forgiving and yet fast and quiet.


----------



## Supercracker

Just pulled the old 737 out of the closet. Had been messing around with a short ATA superspeed bow for a couple months. What a pain in the aXX the little micro bows are to tune.

After only two shots withe the 737, I had forgotten how great this bow is. It is some much more stable than the micros. It is 10 fps slower than the micro with the same arrow and poundage, but is quite a bit more accuate. 

Maybe the unstable nature of the micro has made me a better shot when going back to the 737.


----------



## kkromer

stuckbuck said:


> I'm thinking about finding me a 737!


Let me know if you get really serious about getting a hold of one. I've got one that is sitting on the wall not being shot that I'm thinking about selling. It's a camo 60-70, and up to 28.5" draw.


----------

